# An apology.



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

I would like to apologize for the ignorance I have been displaying for these past few days. My name has changed, and so has my behavior. Believe me when I tell you, it was not on purpose. I promise you that from this point on, I'll talk only about topics I have a thorough knowledge of and I will not state facts about things without first being sure of said facts. I really hope that you guys can forgive me for this, and we can move past this, as this forum is a small community and I would like to have the respect of each and every one of you.  

Regards,
      Jay B.


----------



## Loachman (4 Oct 2012)

I, for one, accept this.


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I, for one, accept this.


Thank you very much


----------



## NavyShooter (4 Oct 2012)

A fresh start is not a bad thing.  Don't disprove peoples fear that a new beginning will not end the same way...


----------



## krustyrl (4 Oct 2012)

No problem here.!


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> A fresh start is not a bad thing.  Don't disprove peoples fear that a new beginning will not end the same way...


Definitely not!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Oct 2012)

Too bad the apology ended up being a lie by creating a second account.  :


----------



## Scott (5 Oct 2012)

Scheming little bastard.

For the record, this little worm asked me to delete his account to allow him a new one. I told him to take his lumps and the little twerp had me fooled with this ''apology''

Anyone wondering why mods get a snippy had best look at this as a prime example.


----------

